# [solved] two wired network cards with wicd

## GOS

Hey Guys,

I have the following problem:

I use wicd, but sometimes I have two wired network-cards. I know, that wicd doesn't support two connections at the same time, but that is neither what I want. 

The second card is a "surfstick Huwaei E 303" and this stick switches with the aid of usb_modeswitch into a "wired network card" (eth1). So if I want to use this card, I have to edit my manager-settings.conf and put in eth1 instead of eth0. (And that is crap!)

So is there any way to set a different wired network-card (eth1) for one of the configured wired connections in opposition to the other wired connections using eth0?

Best Regards

GOS

PS: Excuse my EnglishLast edited by GOS on Thu Aug 29, 2013 1:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## UberLord

Look into using dhcpcd instead. It even has a sexy GTK+ systray applet also.

----------

## GOS

Thanks, 

dhcpcd is good, but how do I get the gtk+ applet. (I use XFCE 4.10)

Best Regards GOS

----------

## UberLord

Install dhcpcd-ui

----------

## GOS

Thanks again,

dhcpcd in combination with an udev rule is the right choice for me. Now, when I put in the surfstick udev cancels all wicd connections and set up the surfstick with the aid of dhcpcd. 

Therefore I createt the file 98-surfstick.rules which contains the following:

```
ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="net", ATTRS{idVendor}=="12d1", ATTRS{idProduct}=="14db", RUN+="/usr/bin/wicd-cli --wired -x", RUN+="/usr/bin/wicd-cli --wireless -x" , RUN+="/sbin/dhcpcd $kernel"
```

Now using the surfstick is "idiot-proof". 

Best Regards 

GOSLast edited by GOS on Thu Aug 29, 2013 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

Holy overcomplication batman!

You can simply run dhcpcd in the default (or boot) runlevel.

It will listen to kernel interfaces, such as new interfaces arriving and leaving.

No need to dick around with udev.

----------

## GOS

No, I don't think so. I need static IP-adresses for the wired network sometimes and and have some configurations stored in wicd for my wired network. Therefore I won't drop wicd and therefore I don't want that dhcpcd controls my whole network stuff. 

Udev makes exactly what I need. Only If I use the surfstick I have problems with wicd, but otherwise wicd fulfills my needs. 

Thanks a lot for your help

GOS

----------

